# Sonic fandub



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

I hate Sonic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO9RO7elaDo


----------



## mcjoel (May 14, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TvNEZ4WWQIk
Enjoy


----------



## Zeus Juice (May 17, 2015)

as with many things, it is not the 1st hand product of sonic which rubs me the wrong way, but its insipid and degenerate fanbase.

Vinny went ahead and delved into the shitpile. enjoy~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwoJ6NmDL-I


----------



## Maugryph (May 20, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TvNEZ4WWQIk
> Enjoy



The spongebob one was funnier IMO. This one had too much poo


----------

